# Alcohol and leptin



## Miknal (Mar 6, 2010)

So how does alcohol affect leptin?

I am assuming it is not good...


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 6, 2010)

labs.pbrc.edu/bloodbrainbarrier/documents/proofannotated.pdf

Dissertations from Karolinska Institutet - Published by Karolinska Institutet Karolinska Institutet - ki.se


When in doubt, don't drink.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 6, 2010)

stick to prescription drugs


----------



## Miknal (Mar 7, 2010)

Ha, any recommendations?

And yeah, I figured it was not going to be good news. Nutritionally, alcohol really doesn't seem to have a lot going for it :/


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 7, 2010)

sure! 

gich!


----------



## niktesla (Mar 14, 2010)

Alcohol is not good in any case


----------



## bigdog118 (Mar 14, 2010)

agree


----------



## bigdog118 (Mar 14, 2010)

and lol


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 14, 2010)

Actually, hard liquior and beer are fine.  Just avoid wine coolers and sweet drinks with limes, cherries, and and shit.  Anything faggoty like that will negate the benefits of supplementation.


----------



## Merkaba (Mar 15, 2010)

You know what they say, " If you have to ask...."


----------



## Merkaba (Mar 15, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Actually, hard liquior and beer are fine.  Just avoid wine coolers and sweet drinks with limes, cherries, and and shit.  Anything faggoty like that will negate the benefits of supplementation.



Where did you get this from?


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 15, 2010)

Merkaba said:


> Where did you get this from?



Consider the source. (of the source)


----------

